# Paracord Lanyards...Whats the purpose?



## charge (Jan 15, 2007)

I have become very interested in these. I was just wandering what the purpose was. They seem to be just be something to hang off of a flashlight, knife, etc... I think they are very cool and I am going to try to make some.
Do most of you carry these just in case you need the paracord in an emergency? I only ask because most of the ones Ive seen dont attach to anything on the other end. Why do you need this hanging off of your knife, light...?

Whats the difference between a lanyard, a halyard, and a fob?

Wheres the best place to buy Paracord online?

I was reading the lanyard sticky but couldnt find these answers there.

I am not trying to offend anyone with these questions its just that when something interests me I like to learn everything about it. 

Your help is most appreciated,

charge


----------



## jds009 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, ya, i enjoy them too. 
1) They are used to hang out of a pocket while the knife, flachlight, ect. is inside the pocket, making for easy removal of the knife or flashlight if it doesnt have a clip. & it has extra paracord on ya. 
2) (in my book) A lanyard is longer, braided, fob. a fob is a knoted, weaved, or braided smaller peice of cord. 
3) I havent the faintest idea, i buy them in a surplus store. ive heard that Lighthound has the best selection...but i dont know. 
This is what i think, i may be wrong, i would ask Stormdrane
Hope this helps man


----------



## highorder (Jan 15, 2007)

here is a pic of one of my trusty Benchmades. its a big knife, but good for hard work, especially with gloves. it is set up with a paracord lanyard with a constrictor knot. the knot slides fron the knife to the end of the lanyard, with a good bit of friction. I set it up like this for high angle rope work; high ropes courses, climbing, elevated construction, etc. it allows me to have a knife ready, without having to worry about dropping it. it has been dependable and tough as nails!


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 15, 2007)

no pic yet High? what model is it?


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 15, 2007)

never mind it working now.


----------



## highorder (Jan 15, 2007)

I think its an 812, or an 814... I cant remember which is the small one, and which one this is.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 15, 2007)

1. Uses: decorative, to aid in extraction from pocket, holster, etc. Some use them to have something to tie objects with, but most lanyards don't have a whole lot of paracord.
2. lanyard, a halyard, fob? Never heard of a "halyard" before. I think of lanyards as being longer than fobs. 
3. Where to buy: supplycaptain.com: cheap and you actually get milspec paracord


----------



## justsomeguy (Jan 15, 2007)

Halyard: A rope used for raising or lowering a flag or a sail.


----------



## IanJ (Jan 15, 2007)

Generally speaking, I'd say that the primary purpose of a fob or lanyard is whatever you want to use it for. I did up a square-weave fob for a motorcycle keychain, so I could more easily grab it. I have a sliding-knot lanyard on a pocket knife so it doesn't go the way of my last one (a shoulder bag grabbed the clip and pulled it out when I wasn't paying attention). My purposes for adding a lanyard are fob are therefore usually to make "retention" easier or more effective.

If you want a lanyard, go for it! Don't worry too much about why. Putting together a lanyard or fob out of paracord is cheap and easy. You'll end up using it however is useful to you.


----------



## jds009 (Jan 16, 2007)

Fobs also make great "cheap" gifts. I can make one with 8' maybe less, but where i buy my cord that costs $0.48 for the 440 colorful kind, or $0.64 for 550 cord. Not that bad! I give them as keychains to my friends, & doesnt even cost a buck


----------



## justsomeguy (Jan 18, 2007)

Sterling Silver Skulls?

Are Silver skulls still available somewhere?

Pewter or pot metal or whatever is not OK.

I mostly want one or two for myself.


----------



## cdf (Jan 22, 2007)

A lanyard is vital for a knife used aloft , or around water . 

Chris


----------



## BigHonu (Jan 23, 2007)

Aside from being able to secure your gear during use, the paracord lanyard/fob is a handy way to carry around some extra paracord. Depending on how it is woven, you could have a few feet of paracord at hand to use if the situation arose...just undo the lanyard/fob. If you don't remove the inner strands, you have even more spare material.


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 30, 2007)

There seem to be two types of lanyards being discused here. The first are the completely braided type that are more like big fobs. They hang out of the pocket to make the knife or light easier to pull out. Something to grab onto and pull.

The second are of the type pictured by highorder. A loop that is used worn over the wrist so that if you drop the knife from your hand, it won't fall and be lost, or damage the surface you are on. A rubber boat comes to mind.


----------

